# Going after laundry



## KodasMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Our 4 month old male loves going after our laundry suddenly. He is constantly jumping in the laundry basket to grab socks. No matter how many times we use our "no" command "HEY" he continues to go run to the laundry basket and get whatever he can and then run around the house and hide. Looking in to purchasing a laundry basket with a lid, but wanted to check if you had any advice until then. 

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I just kept mine behind a closed door, when I had puppies in the house.
Socks, and underwear have been know to cause bowl blockages in pups.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Try to look at it from your puppy's perspective and have a sense of humor: Laundry is soft and chew able and easily accessible and it gets your attention. The best recommendation is to keep it out of reach and to have lots of puppy approved toys available and easy for him to get to instead. They put grow this, eventually.


----------

